# Nottingham GNR Warehouse - August 2008



## crashmatt (Aug 18, 2008)

I paid a visit to the Nottingham GNR warehouse recently, with Ashless and a couple of people from Flickr. I'd been there before and had a mooch about the place, but there was more to see this time.

History is very sparse, all I could find out is that the warehouse, like the nearby GNR railway station, was designed by T. C. Hine and was opened in 1857. And that there are reported to have been two/three murders in the building in recent years.

The usual open spaces, with interesting lighting




Patriotic 




Lovely chair




Rooftop




Group shot




The small intact section at the end of the scaffolding filled warehouse, before the offices




Fab light switches. I shot several of them 




Standard broken glass and peeling paint shot. This was in the offices at the far end of the scaffolding filled warehouse, the stairs to the top floor were very dodgy, and several steps collapsed on the way down 





Finally, my favourite, the book room




The rest of the shots, including the ones from previous visits are here


----------



## thompski (Aug 18, 2008)

The Warehouse is to be retained as part of the 'Nottingham Eastside' development (the surrounding area is essentially a wasteland at present). The more ruined warehouse is going to be retained in its 'shell' form and a new build placed inside it. 

This is the only information I could find, which shared some light on the design of the warehouse, but largely already known information;

from http://www.picturethepast.co.uk


> The Great Northern Railway Station was designed by T C Hine. The Great Northern Railway main line ran from London to Doncaster and was opened in c 1852, though a London to York scheme had been proposed as early as 1827. The Great Northern (Low Level) was erected in 1857. It was closed to passengers on May 22nd, 1944, although it did remain open to goods until and served latterly serving as a parcels depot until 1988 handling a million packages per annum. The Corn warehouse on the left was built in 1857 for the Great Northern Railway Company. Also designed by Nottingham architect T C Hine in conjunction with his design for the adjacent main station building at London Road (Low Level Station). The design incorporated a major technological achievement in creating a roof that spanned a huge void with only iron suspension rods supporting the first floor, providing the maximum possible roof space for grain storage. The roof and internal structure were, however, destroyed in a major fire in 1998 and all that is left is some elements of the iron rod strapping system visible within the wall voids. The building has red and white polychromatic brickwork with a continuous row of round windows at first floor level and round-arched windows at ground level, all originally with cast-iron frames (many now removed).


----------



## crashmatt (Aug 18, 2008)

thompski said:


> The Warehouse is to be retained as part of the 'Nottingham Eastside' development (the surrounding area is essentially a wasteland at present). The more ruined warehouse is going to be retained in its 'shell' form and a new build placed inside it.



Ah yes, something like this,






it would seem.

Stated completion date on one website - 2008. A little behind schedule, I think


----------



## thompski (Aug 18, 2008)

And there was me thinking failed or delayed developments was unique to Derby, I think Nottingham City Council can't approve the development and have to seek approval from Westminster if i'm not mistaken.

Those last two shots are nice and grimy, great stuff


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 18, 2008)

no scafolding pics 

we never got in that building when we went nice work


----------



## crashmatt (Aug 19, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> no scafolding pics
> 
> we never got in that building when we went nice work



Didn't seem to be much point. They've been heavily photographed before and there are some in the fllickr set linked to in the post.

This was the first time I managed to get into the main warehouse, it's quite cool. Well worth a look.


----------



## ashless (Aug 19, 2008)

My photographic offerings.........with scaffolding pic for Mr Sam


----------



## Drama Queen (Aug 19, 2008)

Some good pics hope the new guys liked it looks intresting


----------



## Neosea (Aug 20, 2008)

The flag is a really cool photo. Thanks


----------



## Kaputnik (Aug 20, 2008)

Nicely done, chaps.... love that green door pic of yours, Crashmatt.


----------



## johno23 (Aug 20, 2008)

Good work guys,Often seen that from Nottingham station but never got round to it.Its not as trashed as I imagined


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 21, 2008)

Some great photo`s guys well played.


----------



## kieero (Mar 18, 2009)

I really would like to go here. 
As I am doing abandoned buildings for my photography project.

I have no idea where this is though.
I'm going for a mooch around the forest grounds. 
But I'm really unsure on where to go!
xx


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Mar 21, 2009)

ive been to this place before with some of the leicester guys and thought it was excellent, we never managed to look into the main building as t was very secure and alos looked like some new biulding work had just taken place to block up windows ect but that was before the date of this first post, so things may have changed, also the way in was full of hyperdermic needles


----------

